# Arm rest



## 3XTRAIL (Dec 6, 2005)

I have 3 xtrails.Is there an after market arm-rest adapter to extend/raise the arm rest?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Seek & you shall find.*



3XTRAIL said:


> I have 3 xtrails.Is there an after market arm-rest adapter to extend/raise the arm rest?


3 X-Ts :thumbup: some folks have all the fun  

Next time you log on, have a look at the "blue" area of the screen just slightly down from the top and to the far right.

You'll see a box marked "search this forum" - click on it and type in "arm rest".

It will present you with 10 or 11 posts where this has already been discussed.

There's some good info. there. I know at least one of our members (SCHESBH) has done a replacement and his comments will be of benefit.

Cheers and welcome to the forum = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Click below:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102561&highlight=arm+rest


----------

